# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kolë Xhumari, babai i abetares shqipe

## Albo

VDES BABAI I ABETARES SHQIPE, KOLE XHUMARI

Dje eshte ndare nga jeta ne moshen 94 vjecare, nje nga themeluesit kryesore te abetares shqipe, Kole Xhumari, me abetaren e te cilit kane mesuar breza te tere. Gjate ceremonise se varrimit ka qene i pranishem edhe ministri i Arsimit, Genc Pollo, i cili ne fjalen e tij, nder te tjera tha: Duket se mesuesi i madh, punetori i madh, gjeti pikerisht diten e punes per tu prehur ne paqe. 

Ne do ta nderojme perhere vepren e prof. Kole Xhumari, qe ka dhene aq shume per gjuhen shqipe. Nuk ka mbetur pa u shkelur ne Shqiperi asnje qytet e asnje fshat, asnje klase, nga mesuesi i dashur e gojembel, i cili me thjeshtesine, seriozitetin, respektin per punen e te tjereve, ua fitonte zemren te gjitheve. Vepra e Kole Xhumari eshte e paperseritshme, breza te tere femijesh kane mesuar shqip fale abetares se tij. 

Si nje rilindas i madh, ai ne vepren e vet ka percjelle seriozitetin, thjeshtesine, origjinalitetin e tij. Perhere ate e ka rrethuar dashuria e te gjithe mesuesve te thjeshte, e shoqates se Arsimtareve te Shqiperise, mbeshtetja e gazetareve dhe medias dhe kerkesat per librin e tij te bukur nga te gjitha anet e botes nga shqiptaret qe duan te mesojne gjuhen shqipe. 

Mesuesi i madh, mesuesi i ne te gjitheve po i le boshllek familjes, ne te gjitheve, botes kulturore shqiptare, qe do mundohemi ta plotesojme me kujdesin per pastertine e gjuhes shqipe, qe ai i kushtoi jeten eshte shprehur gjate fjales se tij ministri Pollo. 


Kole Xhumari, u lind ne Kavaje ne 1912. Ai rridhte nga nje familje e thjeshte arsimdashese qe beri cmos per kulturimin e tij. Me mbarimin e Normales se famshme te Elbasanit, Kole Xhumari filloi punen si mesues dhe me zellin e dhuntine e shkencetarit, filloi te bente eksperimentimet e tij te para, qe do vinin pas abetareve te Naim Frasherit, Kristoforidhit e Xhuvanit. 

Qe ne kohen e mbreterise, ministrit Mirush Ivanaj i ra ne sy ky djalosh me sy te zjarrte, qe e donte pa mase punen, femijet, gjuhen shqipe dhe e lejoi qe te eksperimentonte metodat qe po futeshin ne Evropen e qyteteruar te asaj kohe. Ai nuk e nderpreu kurre punen e tij me vogelushet e klases se pare, te cileve u mesonte gjuhen e bukur shqipe, me metodat me te thjeshta. 

Me pare mesues e me pas punonjes i Ministrise se Arsimit, bashkepunetor i palodhur i saj, i Institutit te Studimeve Pedagogjike, i Shtepise Botuese te Librit Shkollor, ai nuk ndahej ne cdo reforme te shkolles duke u bere pjesetar aktiv i saj. 

KJ

----------


## iliria e para

Kol Xhumari, krijuesi i abetares në 1946-ën

Shuhet Veqilharxhi i ABC-së moderne

Blerina KACA

Me një ceremoni të madhe mortore përcillet për në banesën e tij të fundit profesori i madh i shkronjave, Kol Xhumari, Veqilharxhi i ABC-së, abetarja e të cilit përdoret edhe ditën e sotme. Që prej vitit 1946 e deri sot, abetarja e tij ka kaluar brez pas brezi. Metodën e tij globale, me të cilën jo vetëm hartoi tekstin e abetares, por edhe zhvilloi orët e mësimit gjatë kohës që qe vetë profesor, e përcolli edhe tek mësuesit e asaj kohe, për të cilët nxënësi dhe psikologjia e tij ishin shumë më të rëndësishme, se sa ora e mësimit që zhvillohej në klasë. Profesor Kol Xhumari ndahet nga jeta, duke lënë pas veprën e tij të papërsëritshme, me të cilën kanë mësuar të lexojnë dhe të shkruajnë shqip qindra dhe mijëra nxënës. Si një rilindës i madh, vepra dhe puna e tij mes shkronjave dhe për shkronjat ka përcjellë seriozitetin, thjeshtësinë, origjinalitetin e tij. 
Puna
Kolë Xhumari, u lind në Kavajë, në 1912. Ai rridhte nga një familje e thjeshtë arsimdashëse, që bëri çmos për kulturimin e tij. Me mbarimin e Normales së famshme të Elbasanit, Kolë Xhumari filloi punën si mësues, dhe me zellin e dhuntinë e shkencëtarit filloi të bënte eksperimentimet e tij të para që do vinin pas abetareve të Naim Frashrit, Kristoforidhit e Xhuvanit. Që në kohën e Mbretërisë, ministrit Mirush Ivanaj i ra në sy ky djalosh me sy të zjarrtë, që e donte pa masë punën, fëmijët, gjuhën shqipe dhe e lejoi që të eksperimentonte metodat që po futeshin në Evropën e qytetëruar të asaj kohe. Ai nuk e ndërpreu kurrë punën e tij me vogëlushët e klasës së parë, të cilëve u mësonte gjuhën e bukur shqipe me metodat më të thjeshta. Më parë mësues, e më pas punonjës i Ministrisë së Arsimit, bashkëpunëtor i palodhur i saj, i Institutit të Studimeve Pedagogjike, i Shtëpisë Botuese të Librit Shkollor, ai nuk ndahej në çdo reformë të shkollës, duke u bërë pjesëtar aktiv i saj.

----------


## iliria e para

PERVOJA PROFESIONALE 

1931 - 1933 Mësues filloreje në Durrës. 
1933 - 1936 Mësues filloreje dhe tetëvjeçareje në Tiranë. 
Më pas emërohet drejtor i “Shkollës së Kuqe”. Për të vijuar me drejtor i Shtëpisë së Pionierit. Pas një viti e gjysmë pune, transferohet si referent i Drejtorisë së Teksteve në Ministrinë e Arsimit. Më pas metodist për shkollën fillore në Kabinetin Pedagogjik të Tiranës. Metodist në Institutin e Perfeksionimit të Mësuesve, i cili vepronte në rang Republike. Mësues dhe drejtor i Shkollës Ushtrimore të pedagogjikes “Murat Toptani”, Tiranë.
Mësues i Pedagogjisë Praktike në shkollën “Ndrec Ndue Gjoka”, Tiranë. Mësues për mësimin e punëve të dorës për përgatitjen e mjeteve mësimore në shkollën “Ndrec Ndue Gjoka” dhe në Shkollën Pedagogjike të Tiranës. Mësues në Shkollën Pedagogjike për mësimin e metodës globale si dhe të metodikës së edukimit estetik në kursin e parashkolloreve. Metodist i shkollës fillore në Institutin e Studimeve Pedagogjike dhe të botimeve shkollore. Me mbylljen e institutit, më 1966 del në pension, për të ushtruar profesionin e tij në mënyrë të pavarur. 
1937- 1944-Vë në zbatim metodën globale për mësimin e klasës së parë.
1937-Botohet për herë të parë një gazetë shkollore në të cilën aktivizoheshin vetë nxënësit për shtypjen e saj. Vitet e para pas 
çlirimit jep mësim dhe në kurset verore të perfeksionimit të edukatorëve të kopshteve, në kurset për përgatitjen e mësuesve të rinj për shkollën fillore, si dhe në kurset për kualifikimin e mësuesve të fillores.
1947- 1964 -Ka qenë anëtar i kolegjiumit të gazetës “Mësuesi”; 
1947-Anëtar në këshillin e përgjithshëm arsimor pranë Ministrisë së Arsimit e Kulturës; 
1958- Anëtar i aktivit të bashkëpunëtorëve të gazetës “Pionieri”; 
1958- Anëtar i kabinetit pedagogjik të Tiranës; 
1959- Anëtar i komisionit për shkollën fillore; 
1966- Anëtar i komisionit të shkollës fillore pranë degës metodike- mësimore në përpilimin e planeve dhe programeve, teksteve shkollore si dhe çështjeve të ndryshme të saj; 
1969- Anëtar i grupit të punës në komisionin qeveritar të arsimit për lëndët gjuhë shqipe, letërsi dhe gjuhë të huaja; 
1973- Anëtar i komisionit të lartë shtetëror të ciklit të ulët të shkollës 8- vjeçare; aktivist në Institutin e Historisë dhe Gjuhësisë pranë Universitetit të Tiranës.
1994-Aktivizohet në AFDP, për të ndihmuar shkollën e Shalësit, Belsh, Elbasan.
1995-Aktivizohet në qendrën burimore të metodologjisë “Hap pas hapi”.

Xhumari mes studimeve dhe kErkimeve shkencore

Profesor Xhumari, përveç kontributit të madh që dha si krijues i abetares, ka shkruar shumë studime dhe publikime, kryesisht rreth fushës së shkronjave. Fillimisht në vitin 1945 ai publikon studimin “Abetare e emërtuar Këndimi im i parë, me disa ripunime dhe ribotime të herëpashershme”. Por po në të njëjtin vit intelektualët shqiptarë do të kishin në duart e tyre edhe të tjera publikime të profesor Xhumarit, mes të cilave përmenden “Broshurë e shkrimit “SKRIPT”. “Libri i këndimit për klasën e dytë”. Ndërkohë që vetëm dy vjet më vonë, pikërisht në vitin 1947, hidhet në treg, “Programe dhe udhëzime për kurset kundër analfabetizmit”, që së bashku me publikimet “Ndihmësi i mësuesit për shkollën fillore”, “Ndihmësi i mësuesit për klasat kolektive”, publikime këto të cilat iu dhanë një mundësi të madhe të gjithë mësuesve të asaj kohe rreth mënyrës së mësimdhënies, përshtatjes së saj me grumposhat e caktuara. Studimet dhe publikimet kanë qenë të pandara gjatë gjithë jetës së profesor Xhumarit, madje disa prej tyre datojnë deri në vitin 1998. Po ashtu ai ka qenë aktiv edhe në revista dhe gazeta, në të cilat trajtonte gjerësisht tema të mësimdhënies. 

POLLO: Vdes “babai” i Abetares shqipe

“Duket se mësuesi i madh, punëtori i madh, gjeti pikërisht ditën e punës për t’u prehur në paqe. Ne do ta nderojmë përherë veprën e prof. Kolë Xhumarit, që ka dhënë aq shumë për gjuhën shqipe. Nuk ka mbetur pa u shkelur në Shqipëri asnjë qytet e asnjë fshat, asnjë klasë, nga mësuesi i dashur e gojë ëmbël, i cili me thjeshtësinë, seriozitetin, respektin për punën e të tjerëve, ua fitonte zemrën të gjithëve”. Kështu është shprehur në fjalën e tij, kreu i arsimit, Genc Pollo, i cili ka marrë pjesë ditën e djeshme në ceremoninë e varrimit.

----------


## FЯODO

Kole Xhumari eshte djali i Pal Xhumarit, themelues i Kishes Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqiptare bashke me Fan Nolin. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ermal 22

A e dini valle se Babai i Abetares eshte ende gjalle?!  
24 Shtator 2004 
Ben Andoni 


Quhet Kole Xhumari dhe eshte 92 vjec. Eshte i afte qe te komunikoje dhe ca me shume akoma, qe te pergatise Abetaren, ashtu si ka bere dhe gati 70 vjet me pare, edhe me mire se nxenesit e tij, qe diktojne me fuqine e moshes dhe...me gabimet e medha 

"Kjo eshte abetarja. Ky liber femije, do t'u mesoje gjuhen tone te bukur. Do te mesoni se kush kane qene te paret tuaj dhe kush e ka mbrojtur kete vend, pse ajo ja u tregon te gjitha". Ky pasazh i sterperseritur na eshte thene te gjitheve ne kohe te ndryshme, madje dhe prinderve tane, pergjate dhjetra viteve. Ajo, Abetare, qe e kemi kaluar te gjithe eshte pergatitur nga Profesori i nderuar Kole Xhumari dhe ka jetuar shume e shume vjet. 

Ajo qe te vjen ndermend, kur permendet rralle emri i tij, eshte se shqiptaret ia kane shprehur hapur mosmirenjohjen. Ne Fjalorin Encilopedik, emri i tij nuk ekziston, (kuptohet, rendom si i shume te tjereve), teksa duket se eshte lene qellimisht ne harrese. Ne fakt, kane kujtuar se e kane lene, sepse Prof. Xhumari, eshte nje nga pedagoget me te nderuar per brezat e tere te mesuesve dhe kuptohet ne shpirtin e shume e shume nxenesve, qe kane mesuar te lexojne nepermjet tij. Por, sa vlejne te gjitha keto? Duket se asgje...Ne kohen tone, Profesor Xhumari eshte nje nga fituesit e dy Abetareve, qe nxenesit fillestare do te kene ne duar. Por, me nje ndryshim, se Abetarja e tij, eshte lene pothuaj e paperfillur, per t'i lene vend Abetares, qe tashme eshte shperndare masivisht per nxenesit e klases se pare me nje tirazh impresionues. 

Le te bejme nje revistim te jetes se tij. Me shume te diktuar prej kushteve dhe per faktin se nje burre i permasave te tij merret shume pak me vehten. Por, edhe se ato pak gjera, qe mund t'i marresh nga goja e tij, jane teper te kursyera. Ne fakt, nuk sesi te ndodhe ndryshe, teksa per te me mire flet vete puna e tij. 

Ai ka lindur me 1912 ne vitin e Pavaresise dhe eshte rritur bashke me Shqiperine. Por, si pakkush shqiptar ka kontribuar, qe trupit te saj te brishte dhe vazhdimisht te semure ti jape nje ilac. Dhe, ka zgjedhur nje ilac mbi te gjithe ilacet e tjera: mesimin e gjuhes se saj. E ka bere pa buje kete dhe pa u ndiere, sepse kishte perpara nje aradhe te tere pseudosh, qe kane luftuar per tu dukur dhe per te shfrytezuar Shqiperine. "Tashme me ka mbetur vetem kjo", thoshte pak vite me pare duke treguar tekstin e Abetares, kur i kishte ndodhur nje fatkeqesi familjare. 

Ne vitin 1931, djali me origjine nga Kavaja do te fillonte shkollen ne "Hoxha Tahsini", ndersa me vone ne shkollen ushtrimore, ku zbatoheshin ato qe mesoheshin ne Normalen e Elbasanit. Ishte shume i dhene pas abetares, ku atehere me efikasja ishte ajo e modelit te De Krolit. Flitet per mesin e viteve '30 te shekullit te shkuar. "Ne kete kohe une aplikova, nje nga abetaret qe kishte me shume sukses dhe qe quhej abetarja e Dekrolit. Mua nuk me pelqente, ne ate kohe menyra sesi mesonin femijet. Une doja qe femijet te kishin lirine. Dhe me pelqen kur femijet shpalosin qetesisht njohurite e tyre. Metoda globale qe perdora, nuk niset me shkronjat, por me fjalet. Sa me e madhe te jete fjalia, aq edhe me e lehte eshte. Kjo lidhet me globalizmin feminor". (Prononcim i marre nga goja e tij ne vitin 2001. Ne vitin 1937,Ministria e Arsimit e lejoi qe te aplikohej Abetarja e tij. Shtypshkronja "Luarasi", qe bente shtypjen e librit ne ate kohe e ndihmoi mesuesin e apasionuar dhe me dicka tjeter. Gjithska qe mbetej nga prerja e librave nuk hidhej, po u jepej nxenesve per te bere ushtrime te ndryshme, qe te pershtasnin dhe te lehtesonin mesimin e tyre. Ne vitin 1937 ishin 37 nxenes qe kane mesuar per here te pare, por metoda e tij do te mbijetonte edhe ne kohen e Luftes, ku ai nuk u angazhua direkt. Pak pas lufte, duhej te adoptohej metoda ruse analitike-sintetike dhe ku emri i tij humbi, sepse nuk shkruhej me asgjekundi. Do te perdorej perseri dhe do te shkruhej pas vitit 1989, kur metoda e shkolles ruse do te nderthurej me metoden globale ose mikse, qe ishte perpunuar nga Prof. Xhumari. Dhe, qe nga ai vit, profesori, qe nuk mbahet mend, kur ka dale ne pension, ka qene vete prezent ne shkolla, ku degjonte nxenesit sesi e thithnin diturine e perhapur nga germat e tij dhe shikonte sesi e perfillnin kulturen e tij. Bashkebisedonte me ta dhe rinohej me dhjetra e dhjetra vjet... 

Si eshte Si duhet 

Albani beri balone Albani beri balone. 

Bebi Bebja 

Cekici ben cak-cak Cekici ben cak-cak. 

Lisharese Shilares 

Bretkoca Bretkosa 

Torta Embelsire 

Era luan me Rean, me ari e me rike. Era luan me Rean, me ariun e me riken. 

Iliri po luan me lahute. Iliri i bie lahutes! 

Kur ik ne park? Kur iken ne park? 

Iternet Internet 

Maqedon Maqedonas 

Ata nisen te hane me rrembim. Ata nisen te hanin me rrembim. 

Gruaja e babait Njerka 

Disa mua'j Disa muaj 

Thuqthuqin Thuthuqin 

Akoma Ende 

Une-tha dielli... Une-tha Dielli... 

Une-tha hena ... Une-tha Hena... 

Thonin Thoshnin 

Ndje Ndie 

Genjehu Genjeu 

Viole Vjollce 

Duan te flisin Donin te flisnin 

Me lule uruan mamin. (Struktura e gabuar) 

Bora ben si Barbi. Luan koke, bel e kembe. (Strukture e gabuar) 

Kur e pa Hirushen, e mori, e hipi ne kale e iku ne kala. Mbreti e nena e tij po e prisnin. 

(Nuk kuptohet nese flitet per nenen e mbretit apo te princit (mbreteresha) 

Ne ekran Entela pa: Mot i mire, por nate me re. Temperatura te larta. 

(Coroditese per mendjen feminore) 

Rita mbushi shporten me kokrra rrushi. (Mos duhet bistake, sepse ne foto paraqiten pikerisht bistake) 

Te buta dhe te frikshme (A nuk shkon "te egra" me mire) 

Ne ate ane humbet. (Per cfare ane flitet) 

Te parat jane stinet (Po pas stineve cfare paraqitet) 

Dhurata e plakes per Borebardhen. (I shkon me mire shtriges, pasi jemi mesuar me nje fakt te tille) 

Gjashte plage kishte marre ai ne luftra. (Flitet per Gjergj Elez Aline, por ai kishte nente plage). 

Me pas iku dhe vete i lumtur ne rrugen e tij te gjate. (Perseri per Gj.E.A. ?!) 

Nje plake e moshuar (E moshuar apo plake?!) 

Kur jemi te semure, punojne mjeket dhe farmacistet. (Ata ne fakt punojne gjithmone) 

Tani qe jemi te vegjel kemi nevoje per nenen e babane, por edhe per njerez te tjere. (Po me pas) 

Zoti te bekofte!.. (Shkolla eshte laike) 

"Nje dite nje disk fluturues u ul prane nje qyteti. Nga disku doli nje Ufo"...(Konfuze, sepse UFO jane vete Disqe) 

(Disa nga gabimet e bera ne abetare dhe te shfrytezuara nga origjinali per te rrefyer)

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Mars 2018_ 

Me rastin e 7 Marsit, Bashkia e Kavajës ka nderuar një prej figurave më të rëndësishme të botës akademike, atë që njihet si babai i abetares, Kolë Xhumarin.

Në një ceremoni të posaçme, kryetari i Bashkisë, Isa Sakja, tha se është detyrim që kjo ditë feste t’i kushtohet intelektualit kavajas, një vlerë e çmuar për këtë qytet. Me këtë rast, Bashkia bëri të ditur se do propozojë që Kolë Xhumarit t’i jepet titulli “Mësues i Popullit”, pas vdekjes.

Studiues e mësues sollën dimensionin e gjerë të figurës e kontributit të akademikut të njohur Xhumari, duke e veçuar gjuhën e tij të spikatur me figura të njohura patriotike si Naum Veqilharxhi apo Luigj Gurakuqi, si një nga figurat me ndikim në arsimimin e brezave në Shqipëri. Përveç abetares, Kolë Xhumari njihet edhe për një sërë veprash e botimesh me karakter metodologjik për arsimin fillor./abcnews.al

----------

